# Heroes of The Space Marines



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

anyone read all the stories yet? im almost done, and oh mah lordy they are good! FYI : there are stories that include : Iron Warriors (yes Honsou gets more action), Night Lords (wewt, more NL info!) and as mentioned in another thread, the Salamanders, Black Templars, Deathwatch, Black Legion, and a few more. Very good stories, with the exception of one, IMO. Though not written by the pro's, they're not totally horrid either. Definitly worth checking out.

Oh and if there's already a thread about this book (im seeing mentions about it in a few other threads) please delete it. Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I see no other thread.

Having recently received a signed copy of this in the mail from Gav Thorpe, I shall put in my thoughts too.

The further into the book I read, the better they got (with exceptions - Honsou and the Black Templars should have switched places). "One Hate" was by far my favorite, but was in close contention with "Deathwatch". The setting in the Salamander tale was better than the tale itself, but it was still a damn good yarn.

Seeing Malal/Malice was a bonus, too, with the Sons of Malice in "Labyrinth".

"Renegade" was wonderful too, seeing as it was written by Gav. Seriously though, everything except its auto-spoiler title was fantastic.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Truly a good set of shorts/prequels.

I have to say 'Headhunted' (Deathwatch) won out for me over 'One Hate', but that might be the fact that I like to see Raven Guard characters get some page-time. I thought I was going to wake my hubbie when I read the comment about 'raining greenskins' though...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to say that so far it has been a good read. I'll be honest...after the _Last Chancers_ novels, I pretty much stopped reading anything written by Gav Thorpe. I thought he was great while part of the WD team but his writing style bored me to tears. However, his short story was more than redeeming in my eyes when it comes to his writing. So far, it has been the best story I've read out of the collection. It was like reading a story by someone else after my previous run ins with his works.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> I thought I was going to wake my hubbie when I read the comment about 'raining greenskins' though...


I laughed there too.

Nate - my praise for Gav was more because of a mini-competition that he ran on his blog than his writing, too much. I won, and for the naming of his stuffed, five-legged sheep, I received five signed books.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Overall a decent collection of stories...hoping some of these may be prequels to some great novels down the line!


----------



## Captian_O'Bryan (Jun 25, 2009)

I just finished the book a couple days ago and I have to say I loved it. From the First page to the last was a good read. Though the Salamander story was my favorite. I know not as well written, but for the fact out of all the old legions this and another from "Let the Galaxies Burn" was all that was written about them. Well, till I read their book thats coming out soon.


----------

